# Planted tanks - Where to start



## Ravenslodge (Apr 15, 2005)

[glow=blue:83ae9d013a][/glow:83ae9d013a]
Hi
I'm new to this forum so hello to you all. 

I've been searching for ideas on a well planted tank. I've been keeping fw fish for about five years now and luckily have never had any major problems. With the fish that is, but my plants always die off after a couple of months. After just replenishing them from the lfs each time due to kids takin up all my attention, i'm now ready to delve into the 'mysteries of plants that not only survive, but hopefull flourish and thrive too. I'd like to have a fantastic planted tank to keep my fish in but am not really sure where to start. So much info to take in. Anyways, tight budget but masses of room and mega amounts of patience any clues as where to start would be great. I'm in the process of purchasing a new 100g tank so i'm basically goin to start from scratch. I'm getting conflicting info about substrate and such so thought i'd ask you, the experts, which direction i should be taking. I'm a plec lover so plants that will stay firmly in place would be ideal lol

Any input would be greatfully received

Thanx in advance

Raven  :fun:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Unfortunately you will run into the problem many of us planted tank keepers have. Tight budget, mass room. The first and IMO the most important thing you will need is an idea of what you want the tank to look like. As for materials, a substrate will help you out greatly in the beginning. Visits websites dedicated to planted aquaria like Http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com . Great site that will be merging with 2 other large aquatic aquaria sites. http://www.plantgeek.net and http://www.tropica.de have great plant pics and info about lots of species (requirements).


----------

